# Ear Cleaner



## Janelle (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a question for all the groomers out there ..it is so hard to find a decent priced ear cleanser out there and they come in such small bottles ...and you know half the time you waste some of it ...here is the question does any groomer out there have a recipe for a ear cleaner i can make myself like a gallon at a time?????or know where i can find a gallon that does'nt cost a mint ???
thank you janelle


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

If you go to the Dog Health section there is a sticky at the top on the 'Blue Power Ear Wash'. Don't personally have any experience with it, but you might give it a try - it sounds pretty good.


----------



## cascabel (Sep 25, 2007)

Ditto on the blue power ear wash. You will probably have to ask your pharmacy to special order the gentian violet (and sometimes the boric acid), but they are both very cheap.


----------



## whimsy (Aug 19, 2007)

Right on...used it for years and it lasts forever. Works great also.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I, too, use the blue power ear cleanser (though why it's called that I don't know! It's purple from the Gentian Violet)! I use Witch Hazel rather than alcohol, and mix up 16 oz batches in the Witch Hazel bottle. Then transfer what's needed to a dispenser bottle. I noticed this formula states 16 drops of 1% Gentian Violent. It should be 2% Gentian Violet, or 32 drops of the 1%. This formula works wonders on bacterial or yeast infections. I'm able to get all of the ingredients at Publix, my local grocery store. Most pharmacies carry the Gentian Violet, but if not, they will order it for you.

As a maintenance cleanser, I use 50% Witch Hazel and 50% Distilled White Vinegar. I have Standard Poodles, a breed known to get ear infections due to heavy ear leather. Mine haven't had an infection in years, and I keep them with lots of hair on their ears. I also do not do a lot of plucking hair in the ear - keep it trimmed, and pull out very little with my fingers. When I took mine to a professional groomer, they plucked all the hair inside the ear, and soon after, my poor darlings were screaming in pain from infection. My vet said that doing that provided breaks in the skin, and a perfect setup for infection. No more plucking bald for my babies!


----------



## priji (Nov 13, 2007)

Ear cleaners can help to improve the health of your dog. Excess moisture in a dog's ear creates an outstanding environment for bacteria. The resulting ear infection can cause odor, itching, and discomfort. Untreated ear infections can cause severe pain, and even hearing loss.

Ear cleaners can help prevent infections, and will keep your dog's ears comfortable and fresh smelling. Ear cleaners remove debris, such as dirt and wax buildup, and keep your dog's ears clean and dry. Ear cleaners are especially important for the 'floppy eared' breeds like retrievers and hounds.

Odor, discharge, or excessive redness and tenderness on the inside of your dog's ear, are all signs of an infection. If you suspect your dog has an ear infection, consult your veterinarian before purchasing or using ear cleaners. In the case of an ear infection, your veterinarian will most likely prescribe an antibiotic or antifungal medication. Ear cleaners are often a nice complement to the prescription medication as it is important to clean out the debris in the ear canal prior to applying the medication. Removal of the debris allows for the medication to be most effective and penetrate the diseased ear.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

do you have any recipes for non-smelly non-stinging ear cleaner? my dog literally has panic attacks if i try to put anything smelly in his ears. the only thing i've been able to use is earoxide on a q-tip or some drops from walmart


----------

